# Is sponsorship form SU07 for a spouse visa?



## mongobean (May 29, 2011)

Hello!

I was browsing through threads on the forum the other day and came across a link to a sponsor-form.pdf (SU07/01) I saved this to my computer and intended to print it out for myself and 3 other supporting sponsor family members.

However, after looking through the required documents on the ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk site, I'm not seeing mention of the requirement of this particular form. Perhaps I'm mistaken and this form isn't suitable for a spouse visa application?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mongobean said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was browsing through threads on the forum the other day and came across a link to a sponsor-form.pdf (SU07/01) I saved this to my computer and intended to print it out for myself and 3 other supporting sponsor family members.
> 
> However, after looking through the required documents on the ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk site, I'm not seeing mention of the requirement of this particular form. Perhaps I'm mistaken and this form isn't suitable for a spouse visa application?


It is suitable for spouse visa application. There is no mention of the form in the main body of the text, as its use isn't compulsory. It is attached to a special section on Maintenance and Accommodation (MAA) under Policy and Law.

Or you can instead just supply a letter from your external sponsor offering free housing etc, plus supporting documents .


----------



## mongobean (May 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the helpful info, Joppa!


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry for the bump...

Is this now required after July the 9th?

Somebody has told me that this is the case...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Sorry for the bump...
> 
> Is this now required after July the 9th?
> 
> Somebody has told me that this is the case...


Since 3rd party sponsorship is no longer allowed, no.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Since 3rd party sponsorship is no longer allowed, no.


Thanks for your reply!

I filled out the first section of the VISA application, it gave me this message...

*Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)
If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), which can be found on the UK Border Agency Website
By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application.*

Do you think they just haven't updated the system? It sounds like as a Spouse, it never WAS ever required?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it never was compulsory but you could have attached it to your spouse settlement visa application under the old rules.
Since the rule change, no third-party sponsorship is allowed so you can't use it for spouse/partner/fiancé(e) visa application.


----------

